# favorite soda poll



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Sep 3, 2009)

whats your fav sody to drink?


----------



## Big (Sep 3, 2009)

damn man, no mountain dew!?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 3, 2009)

you forgot washing soda


----------



## Dominantly (Sep 3, 2009)

Baking Soda.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Sep 3, 2009)

GUESS I SHOULDA PUT MT.DEW IN THERE...THERE IS JUST TO MANY SODA POPS TO PUT IN THERE. ORIGINALLY I JUST WANTED A COKE VS PEPSI POLL. THEN I WAS LIKE WHAT THE HELL MIGHT AS WELL ADD A FEW MORE.


----------



## chammer (Sep 3, 2009)

go coke!


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 3, 2009)

Big said:


> damn man, no mountain dew!?


 
:waiting:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 3, 2009)

Bad, bad survey.

How about none?


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Sep 3, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Bad, bad survey.
> 
> How about none?


 
because if you don't like any...you wont pick one...duh

i know its not a great survey but like i said...i sure as hell can't list every type of soda there is. its just for fun. geeze.


----------



## 512 (Sep 4, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## Jaszek (Sep 4, 2009)

where's real beer? And what if you like 2 of the bunch?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 4, 2009)

Sierra Mist Ruby something or other...


----------



## Dominantly (Sep 4, 2009)

^^ this guy wants redbull added.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jaszek (Sep 4, 2009)

Dominantly said:


> ^^ this guy wants redbull added.


what about vodka? lol


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Sep 4, 2009)

redbull is the shiznit - expensive at 20.00 a case though


----------



## Dominantly (Sep 4, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ this guy wants redbull added.
> ...


 Does Rebull not come with Vodka??!?!?!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 4, 2009)

You forgot Ginger Beer!!!


----------



## Actor (Sep 16, 2009)

My doctor says I can't have any carbonated beverages.  I hope that's not forever.  Coca-Cola Classic is my beverage of choice.  I prefer 7-up over Sprite and Mr. Pibb over Dr. Pepper.   About half the restaurants in the world seem to be owned by PepsiCo so they don't get my business.:x

Pending my doctor's OK to go back on the fizzy stuff I'm developing a taste for apple juice and lemonade.


----------



## Frasier000 (Sep 22, 2009)

I do not like it.


----------



## skieur (Sep 22, 2009)

ginger beer

skieur


----------



## outdoorsms (Sep 23, 2009)

coca cola all the way


outdoorsms' Photos- powered by SmugMug


----------



## harvey3 (Sep 25, 2009)

I try to avoid soft drinks...
but its coke or mountain dew if I'll take


----------

